# Is Canberra Regional?



## syd38 (Dec 14, 2013)

Dear friends 

I'd like to know that If Canberra is Regional Area n Immi list?

Regards


----------



## haari (Oct 10, 2013)

syd38 said:


> Dear friends
> 
> I'd like to know that If Canberra is Regional Area n Immi list?
> 
> Regards


If you are referring to the regional work for your second Working Holiday Visa: "The Australian Capital Territory is not classified as part of regional Australia."

immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/417.aspx?tab=1&heading=regional-areas


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Canberra is by no means regional .... it is a capital city and capital of Australia.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

It depends what visa you are talking about.

In the case of RSMS (sc. 187) Canberra is considered a "regional area":

Eligible Postcodes for the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme

If you are sponsored by a relative for a Skilled Regional Visa (sc. 489) Canberra is considered a "designated area".

Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Mish said:


> Canberra is by no means regional .... it is a capital city and capital of Australia.


Yeah, it's still pretty regional


----------

